# Hawaii w/ Young Children: Which Island/Resort?



## Beefnot (Sep 19, 2013)

We are considering Hawaii with our three young kids, 5 and 3 (twins) for spring break 2014.  I am trying to get a feel which island and resorts would be most attractive. We would like a good mix of onsite activities, nearby attractions, and tours to select from. Not romantic, off the beaten path type of stuff.  Prior to kids, my wife and I have been to Kauai and Maui, and I to Oahu. I like all of them for various reasons, but it is difficult to retrospectively view through a family with small children lens. I am a member of both RCI and II.  My choices I am considering are:

*Oahu*
Hilton Hawaiian Village
Hilton Grand Waikikian
Marriott Ko Olina
Disney Aulani (would likely be cash since I don't think it exchanges in RCI yet)

*Maui*
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Maui Ocean Club

*Kauai*
Marriott Waiohai
Marriott Kauai Lagoons

*Big Island*
Hilton Kings' Land
Hilton Waikoloa Beach Resort
Bay Club at Waikoloa


Any perspectives?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2013)

It is late to try to get a trade for Spring Break - you can't be picky.  Request all of them.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2013)

What dates are your Spring break?  I agree with Denise it may be very difficult to get anything for 2014.  And if your break is in March you can pretty much forget Maui, and possibly the other islands as well.  That is whale season and those units go fast.


----------



## presley (Sep 19, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Disney Aulani (would likely be cash since I don't think it exchanges in RCI yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on what I've seen, I'd choose those.  Obviously, Aulani is geared towards young kids, but very expensive.

The Hilton Waikoloa Hotel (which you can access if staying in the timeshares) is amazing and fun for the whole family.

There's great snorkeling right outside a lot of resort on Maui, but the coral makes it not too great for small kids to play in the ocean.

I haven't been to Kaui.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 19, 2013)

Luanne said:


> What dates are your Spring break?  I agree with Denise it may be very difficult to get anything for 2014.  And if your break is in March you can pretty much forget Maui, and possibly the other islands as well.  That is whale season and those units go fast.



Well, I just set up an ongoing search in RCI a couple days ago and got a match earlier today for Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, which I threw back. Our spring break next year is the week of April 21st.  I'm not pressed, so if by Jan or so we don't get a match, then we save five plane tickets, and back to our old trusty Welk Resort it might be. All good in my book.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 19, 2013)

presley said:


> Based on what I've seen, I'd choose those.  Obviously, Aulani is geared towards young kids, but very expensive.
> 
> The Hilton Waikoloa Hotel (which you can access if staying in the timeshares) is amazing and fun for the whole family.
> 
> ...



So Big Island, huh? I'm waffling a bit due to how large the island is and the need to drive somewhat long distances to get different places.  I like tours and sightseeing, which is a key purpose for me in visiting an exotic locale, not just staying within the resort.


----------



## GregT (Sep 19, 2013)

Beef,

They will have a great time at any of the properties.

HHV has a great lagoon for paddle boarding and pedal boating and very calm.   The lagoons are Ko Olina are very gentle for the same reason, and both properties have good pools too.

Maui Ocean Club, the water can be a little rough for kids that young, but the beach area is great for building sand castles.

HGVC Big Island properties, the local beaches are terrific, but nothing on-site.  The hotel pool (and the lagoon) will be very appealing to your kids, but it's not on-site to the timeshare properties.

The advice to try for all of them and hope to get one is good advice.  I believe the HGVC properties won't be accessible because they've already bulk banked.  

The Marriott's may clear 2-4 months out, but that's tough to count on.  

Please let us know if something clears -- thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## MabelP (Sep 19, 2013)

The week of April 21st is a great week. Most school districts that connect their vacation to Easter selected the week before Easter.

My school district also chose the week after Easter. We were confirmed into Maui Ocean Club Napili Tower.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 19, 2013)

I like both aulani and ko olina beach club for Oahu. There are inclusive kids activities, the beach is calm and safe and the pools are amazing.  I like that its not crazy busy like Waikiki. 

The big island is also nice. But I think a lot of the amazing areas are not where the resorts are. Yes waikaloa is nice but no beaches. So it kind of depends on what you want to do. Also for spring break next year Hilton made their deposit this past April so if you want to stay hgvc put your request in now for 2015. You might get bay club or into one of the wyndhams in kona. If you decide to vrbo the big island I usually do that when staying so I can give you suggestions. Imk

As for driving on the big island, saddle road is in good shape and makes driving much faster to places. The island is bigger than Oahu but there is no traffic so commute times aren't too bad. 

Kauai and Maui are nice too.

 All those resorts you listed are great.. pm me if you have more questions 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 20, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> We are considering Hawaii with our three young kids, 5 and 3 (twins) for spring break 2014.  I am trying to get a feel which island and resorts would be most attractive. We would like a good mix of onsite activities, nearby attractions, and tours to select from. Not romantic, off the beaten path type of stuff.  Prior to kids, my wife and I have been to Kauai and Maui, and I to Oahu. I like all of them for various reasons, but it is difficult to retrospectively view through a family with small children lens. I am a member of both RCI and II.  My choices I am considering are:
> 
> *Oahu*
> Hilton Hawaiian Village
> ...



The Marriott Ko' Olina (MKO) is very, very, very kid friendly.  Your kids would have 3-pools to play in, the water slide, and the lagoons.  The resort has activities through-out the day for kids. Over the weekend, they could ride on the sugar train. 

We just stayed at MKO over spring break this year (1st week of March), so we know what it's like over spring break: a zoo.  From what I've seen on II, the MKO usually has availability, but goes fast. If you deposit first and prepay when you make your II request (which is what we did) and have a good Marriott or Westin trader (we own Marriott), you have a good chance of getting your request.  They do get cancellations, and by prepaying you'll be in-line for your request (that's how we got our 2-bdrm ocean front, there was a cancellation and we got it ). 

I wouldn't recommend the Hilton Bay Club at Waikoloa for your family with small kids . We've been to the Bay Club and we own a Bay Club TS.  The Bay Club is more adult oriented and has an adult feel to it (which we like).  If you stay in Waikoloa, or on the Big Island for that matter, I'd recommend the HGVC Kings Land TS, although you may have to wait until 2015.  The Kings Land is more family oriented, they have the lazy river for the kids, and you have access to the hotel pools (more fun).

But, out of all of your choices, my recommendation is the Marriott Ko' Olina. I think it's the most family oriented/friendly TS that we've ever stayed at. Plus you have the best chance of getting your spring 2014 reservation.  Otherwise, wait until spring of 2015 and make your reservation in 2014, 12-months out.  Except for HGVC, which will do their bulk RCI deposits for 2015, in May 2014.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks much for the feedback.  I think Kings Land and Ko Olina will be our short list, with no high expectation for 2014.  We're definitely not in a hurry to drop $4k on plane tickets, especially when we are considering whether to add another little one to our brood.  Thanks again!


----------



## AKE (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't think that kids that age will appreciate Hawaii any more than other resorts which are closer and you don't have to spend hours on the airplane with them.  Unless you are planning on taking them to Hawaii every year or two, I would hold off until they are a bit older and can better appreciate its history and culture,  Our kids, now adults, have travelled the world with us including a number of trips to Hawaii as well as fancy ski resorts, but their favorite place, even now, is still Orlando so go figure. What is even more interesting is that their wives now count down the days until the annual family Xmas vacation in Florida (good thing for timeshares as how else could anyone afford it)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2013)

AKE said:


> I don't think that kids that age will appreciate Hawaii any more than other resorts which are closer and you don't have to spend hours on the airplane with them.  Unless you are planning on taking them to Hawaii every year or two, I would hold off until they are a bit older and can better appreciate its history and culture,  Our kids, now adults, have travelled the world with us including a number of trips to Hawaii as well as fancy ski resorts, but their favorite place, even now, is still Orlando so go figure. What is even more interesting is that their wives now count down the days until the annual family Xmas vacation in Florida (good thing for timeshares as how else could anyone afford it)



This is a very good point - 3 & 5 year olds will primarily enjoy the pool and the beach, and you can find those 2 items much closer to home, for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> This is a very good point - 3 & 5 year olds will primarily enjoy the pool and the beach, and you can find those 2 items much closer to home, for a fraction of the price.



We took our dds to Maui from the time they were infants.  But that's because we had a timeshare there.  While they enjoyed the beach they were also very happy in the pool.  We found we needed to adapt to their schedules, which hopefully included naps, so that somewhat limited how much we could do.  On the days we had them eliminate a nap we were all sorry.   Since we did have the timeshare we knew we'd be back each summer so we didn't feel compelled to do and see "everything".


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 20, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We took our dds to Maui from the time they were infants.  But that's because we had a timeshare there.  While they enjoyed the beach they were also very happy in the pool.  We found we needed to adapt to their schedules, which hopefully included naps, so that somewhat limited how much we could do.  On the days we had them eliminate a nap we were all sorry.   Since we did have the timeshare we knew we'd be back each summer so we didn't feel compelled to do and see "everything".



We had our granddaughter (4 months old) with us this year for the first time.  Of course she won't remember anything of the trip; the real pleasure was having a multi-generation family vacation, which hope will continue as she gets older and is able to remember.  

And I can't imagine trying to do it in hotel rooms.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We had our granddaughter (4 months old) with us this year for the first time.  Of course she won't remember anything of the trip; the real pleasure was having a multi-generation family vacation, which hope will continue as she gets older and is able to remember.
> 
> And I can't imagine trying to do it in hotel rooms.



Totally agree.  On many of our early trips with the dds we had grandparents, great aunts and uncles along.  I don't know how much our girls remember of these trips, but they were certainly memorable for us.

I guess you just need to decide what the purpose, and focus, of your vacation is going to be.  Again, for us, it wasn't to do and see everything while we were there.  Mostly it was to relax and enjoy ourselves as a family.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 20, 2013)

AKE said:


> I don't think that kids that age will appreciate Hawaii any more than other resorts which are closer and you don't have to spend hours on the airplane with them. Unless you are planning on taking them to Hawaii every year or two, I would hold off until they are a bit older and can better appreciate its history and culture, Our kids, now adults, have travelled the world with us including a number of trips to Hawaii as well as fancy ski resorts, but their favorite place, even now, is still Orlando so go figure. What is even more interesting is that their wives now count down the days until the annual family Xmas vacation in Florida (good thing for timeshares as how else could anyone afford it)


 


DeniseM said:


> This is a very good point - 3 & 5 year olds will primarily enjoy the pool and the beach, and you can find those 2 items much closer to home, for a fraction of the price.


 
Hmm, touche.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 22, 2013)

I would seriously consider Waiohai for a family with young kids.


----------



## siesta (Sep 22, 2013)

Id skip wkorv/n for the time being unless you like your kids swimming in sewage thats seeping into the near shore waters


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2013)

I am with Denise on this. At 3 & 5- or 4 & 6 next year, one beach is more or less like any other as far as the kiddos are concerned. By the time they are in the 8-9-10 timeframe, they will have had some social studies clasees in school. They will recognize some diversity, and may think going someplace that fairly recently had a  KING or QUEEN is seriously cool. Save your money for now and stay closer to home.

Jim


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 22, 2013)

I may sound like Scrooge but those kids aren't going to appreciate Hawaii.

Think about how much fun they will have on an 8-9 hr flight to and from the Islands.  Think about how much fellow passengers will enjoy them on the flight.

Where do they say they would like to go?  Disneyland, Disney World, Knotts Berry Farm, Six Flags, Schliterban water park?

Take them to a fine restaurant and watch them fidget and not appreciate the food.

Take them to McDonalds and watch their eyes light up--paradise with burgers and a playground.

Just my very biased opinion.  Wait till they are teen agers at least.

Sterling


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 7, 2014)

So update, 10 months later.  We decided to skip trying for Hawaii this past April, but now we have a mighty itch to go this coming January.  I realize that at 6 yrs and 4 yrs, the kids are very young, but this will likely be the last opportunity for at least the next 5 years to go to Hawaii (planning on another kid maybe two...we're crazy).  So we will whip out the camcorder every chance we get and force our kids to watch the footage once a month every month for each of the next five years so that this experience borne of exorbitant expense is irrevocably etched into their brains.

We've settled on Oahu, likely for 9-10 days.  One week at Marriott Ko Olina, and a couple three days at Aulani, with one concurrent night sprinkled in there in an Aulani studio (yes, expensive day use for two days).  Will probably be doing cash rental for the Marriott as it is unlikely that the exchange will come through given we're only 5 months out.

Because I am wont to change my mind, I'm going to put my hand to the plow and pull the trigger on lodging and plane tickets this week.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm glad you're going and I'm glad I found this thread because I'm hoping to go to Hawaii in 2015. My son will be 5. 

We go to Southern Ca a lot but we always find new fun things to do. We all enjoy it. I love the beach and the pool and so does my son but we also appreciate other things. He is NOT too young to benefit from having a wide variety of experiences.

I find this attitude in this thread about young children appalling. Young children have taste buds that are BETTER than yours and mine. They CAN appreciate fine food. They may also want to play with it or do other things that some diners might find inappropriate and THAT might be a reason to get take out, but this notion that kids can't appreciate the world because they're too inexperienced is totally wrong and frankly bizarre. The fact that they're inexperienced makes it all the more magical for everyone! They've NEVER seen a sunset like this or an ocean wave like that or this type of sea snail or that type of lava rock. Their awe is infectious. 

One of our recent trips we took a short mammal-watching cruise to see whales, dolphins, etc. And he LOVED it. I am certain he'd love some of the experiences that only Hawaii can offer.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 8, 2014)

We went to Oahu with our then 20 month old and 7.5 year old and it was a blast!  For my DH and DS, the week was right up there with Disneyland and Disneyworld.  We've gone to CA beaches, but nothing compares to just hanging out in the warm waves for hours (the baby too!  We just put her in a floatie with us!) without getting cold.  DS loved all the snorkeling and clear water, going to different beaches around the island every day.  They both loved the turtles at the turtle beach, watching them eating in the shallow water and sun bathe.  We also loved eating lunch on the beach at Turtle Bay Resort, even my DS was amazed by the views.  We also went to the swap meet, dole plantation, matsumoto's shave ice, hanauma bay, pearl harbor, and the lagoons.  

The 4 of us stayed in a 1 bedroom down in Waikiki (lifetime or Hawaiian sun?  can't remember which) and it was nothing fancy, but it didn't matter!  It was an awesome vacation that we still talk about and hope to go to big island next year!


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> So update, 10 months later.
> 
> We've settled on Oahu, likely for 9-10 days.  One week at Marriott Ko Olina, and a couple three days at Aulani, with one concurrent night sprinkled in there in an Aulani studio (yes, expensive day use for two days).  Will probably be doing cash rental for the Marriott as it is unlikely that the exchange will come through given we're only 5 months out.
> 
> Because I am wont to change my mind, I'm going to put my hand to the plow and pull the trigger on lodging and plane tickets this week.  Thanks for all the input.



Beefnot,
Even though you'll be making your lodging plans and purchasing your plane tickets this week, be sure to keep hoping that your exchange will happen.  We received confirmation on June 7 for a stay at Ko Olina this October!  Always good to have a back-up plan though, because you can always cancel hotel reservations close to the time of arrival.  Have fun in January!  CJ


----------



## bethy (Jul 8, 2014)

We've travelled multiple times to Hawaii and other great places since our 3 kids were babies.  We love travelling with them and we do it not just for them but for US.  For our own enjoyment and priceless memories.

I want to travel NOW - while my chicks are still in the nest and we can enjoy these wonderful times together as a close family unit.  I want to travel with the people I love most.

Who knows what the future holds when they are off on their own and have their own lives, spouses, etc?


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2014)

6 and 4 is perfect for the resorts you choose.  The beach is calm for them and they will enjoy the resort activities. Enjoy your vacation with them. My friends ask why I travel with my kids so young- that they won't remember.  But they learn something new on every trip. And the memories are mine even if they don't remember.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> So update, 10 months later.  We decided to skip trying for Hawaii this past April, but now we have a mighty itch to go this coming January.  I realize that at 6 yrs and 4 yrs, the kids are very young, but this will likely be the last opportunity for at least the next 5 years to go to Hawaii (planning on another kid maybe two...we're crazy).  So we will whip out the camcorder every chance we get and force our kids to watch the footage once a month every month for each of the next five years so that this experience borne of exorbitant expense is irrevocably etched into their brains.
> 
> We've settled on Oahu, likely for 9-10 days.  One week at Marriott Ko Olina, and a couple three days at Aulani, with one concurrent night sprinkled in there in an Aulani studio (yes, expensive day use for two days).  Will probably be doing cash rental for the Marriott as it is unlikely that the exchange will come through given we're only 5 months out.
> 
> Because I am wont to change my mind, I'm going to put my hand to the plow and pull the trigger on lodging and plane tickets this week.  Thanks for all the input.



Good Choice! Very kid friendly, lots of pools, the 6 year old will luv the slide, and you have the lagoon and beach.

Have you tried a Ko'olina exchange?  I'd try exchanging 1st, before renting.  Ko'olina comes up a lot.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Good Choice! Very kid friendly, lots of pools, the 6 year old will luv the slide, and you have the lagoon and beach.
> 
> Have you tried a Ko'olina exchange? I'd try exchanging 1st, before renting. Ko'olina comes up a lot.


 
I have one very specific week, and need a 2BR. So you think I should just hold out for the exchange? Maybe I'll do that, and if it doesn't come through a month or two out, then rent. I'm still going to get the plane tickets (FF miles) and the Aulani rental this week. My planned itinerary looks like this:

Days 1-3: Aulani 1BR or 2BR Poolside (Yes, I have seen the prices and I am sick)
Days 2-9: Ko Olina (overlapping by one day)
Day 7: Aulani Standard Studio ($200+ just for day use on days 7/8...is this overkill?)

Is it wise, to lock down plane tickets before locking down accommodations?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> 6 and 4 is perfect for the resorts you choose. The beach is calm for them and they will enjoy the resort activities. Enjoy your vacation with them. My friends ask why I travel with my kids so young- that they won't remember. But they learn something new on every trip. And the memories are mine even if they don't remember.


 
So very true, my kids are everything to me, and whether they remember it or not, I would not regret one moment of the experience.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I have one very specific week, and need a 2BR. So you think I should just hold out for the exchange? Maybe I'll do that, and if it doesn't come through a month or two out, then rent. I'm still going to get the plane tickets (FF miles) and the Aulani rental this week. My planned itinerary looks like this:
> 
> Days 1-3: Aulani 1BR or 2BR Poolside (Yes, I have seen the prices and I am sick)
> Days 2-9: Ko Olina (overlapping by one day)
> ...


For January it's a slow period in Hawaii I think you have a chance, can you do OK with a 1 bedroom? It will increase your chances. 

If there are only 4 of you and you really don't need a kitchen for a couple of days I think studios will do fine for aulani.  I find at aulani, my kids are more out and about into the evening than at MKO, mostly because they look forward to auntys beachhouse. If they go, dinner and lunch is like $7.50 extra which is affordable,  then me and the hubby go on a much needed date night across the street for a quiet dinner. 

 Also if you don't need pool/ocean view, the garden view is quite nice at aulani if you want to save the points.  I think the pool view rooms are noisy with the pool noise.

I also noticed you have a studio for day 7 at aulani. I think your kids will enjoy MKO just fine without aulani.day use. But just in case I would do aulani at the back end of your trip if the dates work out for you


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> My friends ask why I travel with my kids so young- that they won't remember.  But they learn something new on every trip. And the memories are mine even if they don't remember.


That's a good way to think of it - the memories are yours.

But also, the line of thinking that says children shouldn't have experiences they can't remember is the same line of thinking that justifies not reading to babies and toddlers because they can't understand all the words. But healthy child development requires that we invest in giving our children experiences they may not actively remember in a way they can explain. Their brain development requires novel experiences.* It's really this simple: if you want a smart kid stimulate their brain with new experiences.*

Here's an article that explains: http://www.bootsnall.com/articles/1...or-parents-to-travel-with-young-children.html


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I have one very specific week, and need a 2BR. So you think I should just hold out for the exchange? Maybe I'll do that, and if it doesn't come through a month or two out, then rent. I'm still going to get the plane tickets (FF miles) and the Aulani rental this week. My planned itinerary looks like this:
> 
> Days 1-3: Aulani 1BR or 2BR Poolside (Yes, I have seen the prices and I am sick)
> Days 2-9: Ko Olina (overlapping by one day)
> ...



I think twice might be overkill.  There's so much to do, I don't think you'd be lacking at all.  But maybe save the aulani stay for the end of the trip to look forward to?

With FF points, depending on who you're using, I was able to cancel & rebook for free.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> For January it's a slow period in Hawaii I think you have a chance, can you do OK with a 1 bedroom? It will increase your chances.
> 
> If there are only 4 of you and you really don't need a kitchen for a couple of days I think studios will do fine for aulani.
> 
> ...


 


JulieAB said:


> I think twice might be overkill. There's so much to do, I don't think you'd be lacking at all. But maybe save the aulani stay for the end of the trip to look forward to?
> 
> With FF points, depending on who you're using, I was able to cancel & rebook for free.


 
Thanks. There will be five of us (twin 4 year olds), so a studio will be a bit cramped, and even a 1 bedroom for that matter. I guess we'll do garden view if available. If I do Aulani on Day 7, that would be the back end of our trip effectively, days 7/8. We would be going home on day 9 (hm, maybe I'll make it a 10 day trip vs. 9...see, already waffling).  Does MKO have the child care thing going on like Aulani?

I'm feeling good about booking the flights now since I can cancel if necessary.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Thanks. There will be five of us (twin 4 year olds), so a studio will be a bit cramped, and even a 1 bedroom for that matter. I guess we'll do garden view if available. If I do Aulani on Day 7, that would be the back end of our trip effectively, days 7/8. We would be going home on day 9 (hm, maybe I'll make it a 10 day trip vs. 9...see, already waffling).  Does MKO have the child care thing going on like Aulani?
> 
> I'm feeling good about booking the flights now since I can cancel if necessary.


Do it on the back end  and make it a 10 day trip. When I pay all that money to lug three kids across the ocean I tell myself what's another day 

I would definitely scratch the one studio day. If you have five, Disney will only give you four wristbands for your studio for day use. 

Sounds like a fun vacation!  Pm me if you have questions. We're local and my kids are around the same, age as yours.


----------



## elaine (Jul 8, 2014)

We went on a big family trip for 12 days when my twins were 3.2 years old and it was a great trip! You cannot cancel most FF tickets for free. You can rebook IF there is an available FF seat or you can redeposit miles for a fee (each airline varies in fees). Finding 4 available seats after they first come out is dicey, but FF to HNL is the easiest of all the islands.  If you can get a day +/- our ideal dates, be prepared to get a hotel room, or arrive a day late. I agree with others, I would not get a studio for 1 night--too much moving around. good luck! Elaine


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2014)

I was going to get the studio for day use while staying at Ko Olina, but receiving only 4 wrist bands would be a dealbreaker. And I am not going to pay for a 1BR for day use. So now the trip will be 10 days, with no overlapping days.

Days 1-3: Aulani 2BR (crazy expensive)
Days 4-10: Marriott Ko Olina 2BR

The kids will have 3 days to fully ingest and digest the $2k+ I will be dropping for this once in a longtime experience. I guess I will hold tight on booking MKO a few months in hopes for snagging a 2BR exchange.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2014)

Hah, that $2K is a drop in the bucket raising three kids, I pay that every month for room and board for our one in college...


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I was going to get the studio for day use while staying at Ko Olina, but receiving only 4 wrist bands would be a dealbreaker. And I am not going to pay for a 1BR for day use. So now the trip will be 10 days, with no overlapping days.
> 
> Days 1-3: Aulani 2BR (crazy expensive)
> Days 4-10: Marriott Ko Olina 2BR
> ...


If it's only the five of you a 1 bedroom at aulani should be ok. No point in spending the points on a 2 br.  They have the pull down twin Murphy like vgc I think (try and look this up but I'm almost sure of it). But the sofa beds are comfy. Better than vgc. similar to the Moana tower at mko. My three fit on the soda bed in the studio (youngest is just under age 3) so we still squeeze in the studio. 

this is just the beginning on $$ for trips!


----------



## slum808 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes the Aulani 1 bedrooms have the pull down Murphy bed. We had 5 on our recent stay. The twins could share the sofa bed with the third on the Murphy bed. I took a nap on it one afternoon, it's not bad.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 9, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> If it's only the five of you a 1 bedroom at aulani should be ok. No point in spending the points on a 2 br. They have the pull down twin Murphy like vgc I think (try and look this up but I'm almost sure of it). But the sofa beds are comfy. Better than vgc. similar to the Moana tower at mko. My three fit on the soda bed in the studio (youngest is just under age 3) so we still squeeze in the studio.
> 
> this is just the beginning on $$ for trips!


 

There's a saying "Go big or go home".  Well, I went big.  Or crazy, take your pick.  Will wait on the Marriott Ko Olina exchange until October/November now before considering renting.  I hope 10 days at Aulani and MKO are worth it.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 9, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> There's a saying "Go big or go home".  Well, I went big.  Or crazy, take your pick.  Will wait on the Marriott Ko Olina exchange until October/November now before considering renting.  I hope 10 days at Aulani and MKO are worth it.


Lol. It will be worth it  we love going there! I got into time sharing to figure out a cheaper way into mko.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> I may sound like Scrooge but those kids aren't going to appreciate Hawaii.
> 
> Just my very biased opinion.  Wait till they are teen agers at least.
> Sterling



I don't know that We agree with that.
It is dependent on the kids involved.

Our kids appreciation and love of Hawaii as teens and young adults grew out of their first visit at age 5 and 8. They remember and appreciate that trip to this day.


----------



## K2Quick (Jul 10, 2014)

We took our 3 1/2 year old to Maui when my wife was seven months pregnant.  We stayed at WKORV.  Even though we only made it past Lahaina maybe once and put less than 200 miles on the rental car, it up being a highly enjoyable, relaxing trip.  One of us would sit by the pirate pool reading and watching our son while the other one of us would walk over to the beach and go snorkeling.  Every day was pretty routine, but it was a great routine.

I would do Hawaii again in a heartbeat with small children even knowing that they won't remember any of it.


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2014)

Our first trip to Hawaii with kids was when our oldest was 2. We had a great time, although we couldn't do a lot because of nap time etc. Upon returning home we would talk about the trip. This went on for a couple of years and then one day, after a few of months of *not* talking about it we realized that she didn't remember the trip anymore. That was a sad day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 10, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> There's a saying "Go big or go home".  Well, I went big.  Or crazy, take your pick.  Will wait on the Marriott Ko Olina exchange until October/November now before considering renting.  I hope 10 days at Aulani and MKO are worth it.



I know that I'm the one that suggested a Marriott Ko'olina exchange instead of renting, but there is one big problem with that idea, especially when your making airline reservations and other TS reservations, before securing the Marriott reservation. With II, you can't guarantee what your check-in date will be.  That check-in date can be any where from Thursday thru Sunday, although it's typically Saturday, followed by Friday. So, if you make your airline reservations and/or the Aulani reservation, you might be stuck renting the Marriott Ko'olina for the dates that you need.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 10, 2014)

We have brought our son to Hawaii at least once per year since he was born, and he's 6 now.  Our first trip was when he was 8 months old, and I firmly believe that it was a valuable experience for him.  

Although kids don't remember things at that age, their experiences still shape their way of thinking and affect their development.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I know that I'm the one that suggested a Marriott Ko'olina exchange instead of renting, but there is one big problem with that idea, especially when your making airline reservations and other TS reservations, before securing the Marriott reservation. With II, you can't guarantee what your check-in date will be.  That check-in date can be any where from Thursday thru Sunday, although it's typically Saturday, followed by Friday. So, if you make your airline reservations and/or the Aulani reservation, you might be stuck renting the Marriott Ko'olina for the dates that you need.


I think airlines drop rates for January around the October time frame so she might be ok. January is a slow time for us in hawaii. Last year aulani had specials for hotel rooms for $279 per night for locals.  Which might seem high but that's the lowest I've seen them go as its normally $399 per night for locals.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I know that I'm the one that suggested a Marriott Ko'olina exchange instead of renting, but there is one big problem with that idea, especially when your making airline reservations and other TS reservations, before securing the Marriott reservation. With II, you can't guarantee what your check-in date will be. That check-in date can be any where from Thursday thru Sunday, although it's typically Saturday, followed by Friday. So, if you make your airline reservations and/or the Aulani reservation, you might be stuck renting the Marriott Ko'olina for the dates that you need.


 
I was prepared to rent anyway, so as long as there is a high degree of probability that there will be something to rent, I suppose holding out for an exchange doesn't hurt.

Also, I cannot guarantee that the exchange will come through, but I can guarantee what the check-in will be if it does come through.  I just call II and have them modify my ongoing request to just the check-in date(s) I want.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 11, 2014)

We go to Hawaii every other year. I'd say with small kids I'd prefer Kaui as a 1st choice and Maui as a 2nd choice. However, pickings in Hawaii are thin for trades lately. I was able to snag a 1 bedroom for May of 2015 but ended up having to use my home resorts to book within the SVN system and Wyndham systems for the rest of my trip.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok. So now that I have locked up the last seven nights of our trip by scoring the [what I thought was virtually] impossible RCI exchange into a 2BR at Aulani, I am contemplating whether I should do the first 3 also at Aulani for a 10-day stay there, or instead do Marriott Ko Olina for those first 3 days. Wouldn't want to ruin a fantastic vacation with Aulani fatigue.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Ok. So now that I have locked up the last seven nights of our trip by scoring the [what I thought was virtually] impossible RCI exchange into a 2BR at Aulani, I am contemplating whether I should do the first 3 also at Aulani for a 10-day stay there, or instead do Marriott Ko Olina for those first 3 days. Wouldn't want to ruin a fantastic vacation with Aulani fatigue.  Any thoughts?



I'd say switch it up and do MKO for 3 days.  Although they both are in Kapolei, at least you would get a different change of scenery for three of the ten days.

Given the heavy traffic on Oahu, maybe spend 3 days in Waikiki.  Splurge on HGVC or rent at Wyndham for a more economical rental?  Personally, that's what I'd do -- I like going out on the Waikiki beach walk in the evenings to window shop and people watch.

-ryan


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 12, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> I'd say switch it up and do MKO for 3 days.  Although they both are in Kapolei, at least you would get a different change of scenery for three of the ten days.
> 
> Given the heavy traffic on Oahu, maybe spend 3 days in Waikiki.  Splurge on HGVC or rent at Wyndham for a more economical rental?  Personally, that's what I'd do -- I like going out on the Waikiki beach walk in the evenings to window shop and people watch.
> 
> -ryan


If you do waikiki, go hgvc, or rent a room a HHV. I wouldn't stay at the Wyndham,  only because in general I personally hate going into waikiki at night with my kids. To many scary people, prostitutes, drunk clubbers, homeless.  But HHV is a bit off to the side with the largest waikiki beachfront and decent although crowded pools. MKO is nice too, or you can vrbo a place for 3 nights.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 12, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Ok. So now that I have locked up the last seven nights of our trip by scoring the [what I thought was virtually] impossible RCI exchange into a 2BR at Aulani, I am contemplating whether I should do the first 3 also at Aulani for a 10-day stay there, or instead do Marriott Ko Olina for those first 3 days. Wouldn't want to ruin a fantastic vacation with Aulani fatigue.  Any thoughts?


I'd suggest doing your last 3 nites at MKO/MK1 (instead of before) after a week at Aulani, so you (the adults) can rest-up before going home.

If the preceding suggestion isn't feasible, I'd keep the reservations the way they are and start your trip with 3 nites @ MKO/MK1 and then 7 nites at the Mouse TS. After-all, I guess the kids would rather go home with Micky memories.

By the way, there are more activities and things to-do/rent at the Aulani and Marriott Hotel Lagoon than at the Marriott TS lagoon, although the Marriott does have a slide in one of their pools.

We'll be back to MKO/MK1 the 1st week of December for a week, before moving on to Waiohai.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> If you do waikiki, go hgvc, or rent a room a HHV. I wouldn't stay at the Wyndham,  only because in general I personally hate going into waikiki at night with my kids. To many scary people, prostitutes, drunk clubbers, homeless.  But HHV is a bit off to the side with the largest waikiki beachfront and decent although crowded pools. MKO is nice too, or you can vrbo a place for 3 nights.



I've never felt unsafe at night in the Beach Walk area or where the upscale shops are along Kalakaua.  Then again, I'm usually getting back to the hotel by midnight.  As with any area that has a large crowd of people, Waikiki will have its share of crime but I wouldn't describe it as having too many scary people along the well beaten paths.

Of course you head down nearing Kuhio and Seaside, you are outside of that zone and into the red light district so you will encounter the above.

-ryan


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 12, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> If the preceding suggestion isn't feasible, I'd keep the reservations the way they are and start your trip with 3 nites @ MKO/MK1 and then 7 nites at the Mouse TS. After-all, I guess the kids would rather go home with Micky memories.



 So you wouldn't recommend HHV?



PearlCity said:


> If you do waikiki, go hgvc, or rent a room a HHV.


 


sjsharkie said:


> I'd say switch it up and do MKO for 3 days.
> 
> Given the heavy traffic on Oahu, maybe spend 3 days in Waikiki. Splurge on HGVC or rent at Wyndham for a more economical rental?




 99% sure it will be HHV or MKO, with a slight nod toward MKO, but I can be persuaded. Can one rent HHV direct from an owner?


----------



## pipet (Aug 12, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Ok. So now that I have locked up the last seven nights of our trip by scoring the [what I thought was virtually] impossible RCI exchange into a 2BR at Aulani, I am contemplating whether I should do the first 3 also at Aulani for a 10-day stay there, or instead do Marriott Ko Olina for those first 3 days. Wouldn't want to ruin a fantastic vacation with Aulani fatigue.  Any thoughts?



Grats on getting Aulani!!!

I personally would add on 3 more days at Aulani only because I think moving is a pain, although that would be tempered by how much I'd save to add the days on at KoOlina instead.  If the grown ups want a change of scenery, HHV would be my next choice (and would have the benefit of putting you closer to some of the more southern restaurants & tourist spots like Pearl Harbor, Hanauma Bay, botanical gardens, etc.).

While it's iffy for the littlest ones to really remember the vacation, your oldest probably will.  My kid absolutely loves HI and definitely remembers things from a trip there when she was 6 (but not from when she was 4).  And, whether they remember or not, you'll all have a great time.


----------



## ailin (Aug 12, 2014)

We haven't been to MKO, so can't compare, but my 5 year old really liked HHV.  He liked the beach, Paradise Pool, the penguins, Lappert's ice cream onsite, free DVD and Playstation video game rentals, and the Friday night fireworks.  I liked all the great Japanese food nearby.    If you want to do the Atlantis submarine, that departs from the HHV pier.  

We did a pirate ship tour through Groupon that was really cute.
http://www.groupon.com/deals/hawaii-pirate-ship-adventures-1


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 13, 2014)

*Keep trying for your exchange*

I would keep the exchange open until the day before leaving. We have several times gotten places at the last minute. We often go Space available and only book a couple hours before the plane departs. We have found there are cancellations. In one case the rental rate for last minute was only $179 for A WEEK. Book your place so you can cancel at no penalty.
Hawaii cancellations in the last week are difficult for the exchange companies to rebook as the air fares are often so high it drives those able to go timewise away.
You might also consider a week at Ko Olina followed by a few days at Waikiki as it would give you a bit more variety and a much lower cost than Aulani. Go see Aulani while at Ko Olina.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 13, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> So you wouldn't recommend HHV?


Well, I wouldn't say that, but I did have to go back & read all of your previous posts in this thread. My comment was based strictly on post #51 and the assumption you acquired MKO/MK1 thru II.  Now I realize that you plan on paying cash/renting a TS for the Marriott stay, or somewhere else, and do not have the 3 nite stay secured yet.  Therefore, either HHV or MKO/MK1 would work.

Here are some comments:

*MKO/MK1:*
1. Quieter and more relaxing than HHV
2. Rooms are bigger
3. You'll have a washer & dryer
4. Parking is free, UPDATE: Free only if you exchange in, otherwise you have to pay 
5. Less walking
6. Easier access to grocery stores
7. Less traffic
8. Closer to the Aulani
9. Maybe closer to the airport
10. Less crowded/people

*HHV:*
1. *Do Not* rent a room in the Kaila Tower, it is a long, long walk from everything. The tower is a mixture of hotel rooms and TS's.  The pool is small.
2. The Grand Waikikian is the newest tower next to the Lagoon tower.  Although it's newer, it's not as convenient to the pools, lagoon, ocean, restaurants, etc as the Lagoon Tower.
3. If you stay at HHV, get a 1 or 2 bdrm TS in the Lagoon Tower, you'll be close to everything.
4. Good for Waikiki & Honolulu site seeing
5. In January, you can go downtown and see the XMAS tree lights & decorations at City Hall, which are cool and your kids will enjoy it.  We'll go see them again this December.

http://www1.honolulu.gov/csd/citylights.htm

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...&qpvt=christma+lights+honolulu+2014&FORM=IGRE

6. You can take one of the hop on/off tour, which was interesting.  We took the tour that went to Diamond and beyond. 
7. You can go to Hanauma Bay, the Aquarium, & Sealife Park.

http://www.hanaumabay.info/

http://sealifeparkhawaii.com/attractions.asp

8. It is nice to walk along Waikiki Beach.
9. NO grocery store, except for local ABC store (expensive) or Foodland at the mall (don't go there, we did).
10. Parking is expensive.
11. Traffic is a bitch.
12. No barbeques
13. Playstations and I believe free DVD's?
14. Waikiki Beach
15. It's closer to shopping if your into that, but I'm not and I'm still not sure what people shop for.

If you do decide to stay at HHV and you've never stayed on Waikiki, you can probably use more than 3 nites, but it will give you a taste.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 14, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> I would keep the exchange open until the day before leaving. We have several times gotten places at the last minute.


 
I already got my exchange into Aulani. Now I'm just waffling over what to do about the first 3 days of the 10-day trip. 


Ron98GT said:


> Well, I wouldn't say that, but I did have to go back & read all of your previous posts in this thread. My comment was based strictly on post #51 and the assumption you acquired MKO/MK1 thru II. Now I realize that you plan on paying cash/renting a TS for the Marriott stay, or somewhere else, and do not have the 3 nite stay secured yet. Therefore, either HHV or MKO/MK1 would work.
> 
> Here are some comments:


 
That list was awesome, thanks very much. I don't know how to rent HHV for nightly stays other than directly from Hilton, and their rates are straight crackish. So of the TS options, I'm back to just staying put at Aulani for the first 3 days or doing MKO. I also bought the Hawaii Revealed book, and it has prompted me to consider non-TS options. Thanks very much to all for the feedback. I'll eventually sort out my dilemma. First World problems...


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2014)

When we split our trip  ... we spend a few nights at Turtle Bay.
http://www.turtlebayresort.com/
Was a nice place to get away.

But in your case as you are already spending a week out of the way ... we'd also have to second or third the HHV.


----------



## pipet (Aug 15, 2014)

If you end up deciding on KoOlina, you are probably doing this already... but just in case, don't forget to compare the Marriott rate vs rate in DC points (if you have them or can rent out a reservation made with them)... with DC you shouldn't end up paying for parking so depending on the Marriott rates it could be cheaper (plus taxes I think are more than they would be with a DC stay).  And, I don't know what your holdings are, but you could probably work out some convoluted trade with a HGVC owner - I know people have done 3-way trades on vacationpointexchange.com.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 15, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I already got my exchange into Aulani. Now I'm just waffling over what to do about the first 3 days of the 10-day trip.
> 
> I'm back to just staying put at Aulani for the first 3 days or doing MKO.


I read that you got a RCI trade into Aulani for 7 days (congratulations), but how to you plan on securing the extra 3 days at MKO/MK1 or Aulalni?  The Marriott MKO/MK1 is primarily a Weeks TS. Are you going to rent a 1-Bdrm TS for 3-nites directly from Marriott or the Mouse?  If so, what are the prices like for HHV, Marriott, and, Aulani?  If you have the flexibility of staying the extra 3 days before/after Aulani, remember that Friday and Saturday have the highest rates. Plus flying Monday thru Thursday Hawaiian Airlines rates can be significantly lower.

Looks like:

Marriott's price for a 1-Bdrm could be $1,327 + taxes + $30/nite for parking.


Using Booking.com (I got the best rate @ the Molino Stucky in Venice, Italy, thru them): 

Looks like the MKO/MK1 prices for a 1-Bdrm are about the same

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/mar...3;sid=fd77e2e6dd910af616fcf5c20e98e6ec;dcid=4


You could get a 1-BDRM for 3-nites at HHV for $1,022 + taxes +$27/nite parking:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/hil...3;sid=fd77e2e6dd910af616fcf5c20e98e6ec;dcid=4



You could get a hotel room at HHV for 3 nites for under $600 + taxes + $27/nite parking

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/hil...3;sid=fd77e2e6dd910af616fcf5c20e98e6ec;dcid=4


Boy, sure makes me appreciate owning Marriott (weeks), HGVC (points), & RCI Points.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 15, 2014)

The 3 nights before would be Wed - Sat. I was ready to pull the trigger on HHV, but there is no availability for my particular nights. 

I had already rented Aulani 2BR for those 3 nights from a DVC owner before the exchange came through, realistically believing that there was no way I would get the Aulani exchange and hoping for a MKO exchange to come through. Now that I have Aulani, I can either keep my existing Aulani 3-day rental reservation or cancel it (only very small cancellation fee, as DVC points are the most fungible timeshare currency on the planet). I guess if I do cancel, I will look to rent the 3 days from a Marriott points owner. Decisions, decisions. Yep, First World problems...


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I had already rented Aulani 2BR for those 3 nights from a DVC owner before the exchange came through, realistically believing that there was no way I would get the Aulani exchange and hoping for a MKO exchange to come through.



As long as you don't mind the location kinda out of the way ... may be best to just keep what you have...


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 15, 2014)

daventrina said:


> As long as you don't mind the location kinda out of the way ... may be best to just keep what you have...



Well, I half agree with your comment. Since the OP already has a reservation for 3 days at Aulani and if he's OK with the price, makes sense to just keep it. Why waste a day in paradise changing hotels/TS's.  The day they switch rooms, they can just arrange everything with the front desk and the Bell Captain(?).  Hang out at he pool/lagoon or go for a drive and go site-seeing.

What I don't agree with is the comment about being out of the way.  If Honolulu & Waikiki is where you want to be, then yes it's out of the way, but we don't miss the traffic and people when we stay in Ko'Olina . Otherwise, Ko'Olina is a great place to stay and is actually close to a lot of things/places.

1. It's close to grocery stores: Costco, Foodland, & Target.
2. It's next to Ko'Olina harbor for site-seeing, dinner, & diving cruises/tours.
3. From Ko'Olina, head North along the shore for some fantastic local beaches.  Just follow the road until it ends near the Northwest part of the island.
4. Your really close to Pearl Harbor for site-seeing. It's a lot easier to get there from Ko'Olina than from Waikiki.
5. Your close to the airport.
6. It's easier to get to the North Shore from Ko'Olina.
7. It's easy to get to the Aloha Swap meet, if they want to check that out. 
8. Although Lanikai Beach is on the East side of the Island, it's actually easy to get to/from there using H1 & H3.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Reviews-Lanikai_Beach-Kailua_Oahu_Hawaii.html

9. It's only a 30 minute ride to downtown Honolulu to see the Christmas tree lights.

And you wont miss the non-stop sirens nite/day from all the police cars, fire trucks, and ambulances.  And lets not forget the car horns either.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 16, 2014)

Ron, I love how you think in numbered lists, love it.


----------

